# the "PINKY POACHER"



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a new design from the gamekeeper range, its my pocket poacher with a pinky hole so i called it the pinky poacher, check out the link below, thanks john


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now that is a topper, i love it, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like this design


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

fantastic! it looks extremely comfortable


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice design. It looks comfortable to shoot.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

oh well, i'v been told that this catapult is a clone of a+, so i cant release this into the range (sorry) the last thig i want to do is get involved in all this coppying crap so its got to go but all as it is is my pocket poacher with a pinky hole, please have a look at the picture attached, i think the shape of the forks are totally different, but if its got to go then so be it, i will make a couple of minor changes so it stands out a bit more before i release it, all the best john


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

John, that's the spirit. Looking forward to the upgraded version!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Im sorry John, so people know it was me that asked John to put a pinky hole in that slingshot, i have his old one and asked for a one with a pinky on it, i liked it that much i said he should put it in his range, sorry jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


That's a good idea. It will make it more universal in terms of finger size.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


Wow now thats nice, a good idea, with that teardrop hole it looks very classy, good thinking Joerg, like it, jeff


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome Joerg! You are really a slingshot angel. Always there to help. Thank you.

Raymond


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks jorg i will get one made with the tear drop hole soon, i'm in the process of moving house at the moment and all my tools are packed away (arghhhhh) 
and thanks jeff







i will show the upgraded version on here before i introduce it into the range so i dont get into any sort of coppying aurguiment, 
thanks guys, john


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

JoergS said:


> These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


Nope, sorry boys !!! If we are going to keep others from using pinky holes then the elongated pinky hole is mine to protect!!! As you can 
see in the photo I did it first ! Now...when is this crap going to stop. Perry copied a Dankung slingshot and he said it in the beginning, when he first made it. Now he wants to act like he is so original with this stupid pinky hole thing. He started out his pinky hole thing by copying another companys' slingshot. I am sick of this. Ban me if you want to but it is time to set the record straight. Check the forum past posts and you will see that what I say is the "gospel".


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, look at all the worship over the tear drop hole!!! Look at my avatar ! For petes' sake! I guess we know who gets all the praise around this forum !


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


Nope, sorry boys !!! If we are going to keep others from using pinky holes then the elongated pinky hole is mine to protect!!! As you can 
see in the photo I did it first ! Now...when is this crap going to stop. Perry copied a Dankung slingshot and he said it in the beginning, when he first made it. Now he wants to act like he is so original with this stupid pinky hole thing. He started out his pinky hole thing by copying another companys' slingshot. I am sick of this. Ban me if you want to but it is time to set the record straight. Check the forum past posts and you will see that what I say is the "gospel".
[/quote]

Yer but yours hasnt got a little hole in it to put para cord through ha ha, jeff


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

You are right Smitty,now calm down.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I just want us to be able to share our slingshots without anyone being selfish. It kills me when others quit our forum when they really don't want to. We are trying to build the sport of slingshot shooting here. We are not trying to provide an incubator for cottage industry. How about we all help each other to find a good slingshot and each of us learn to shoot with it and have more tournaments and hunts?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow another moose with a hole in the handle. The basic dankung without the wrap has a long pinkie hole. I get tired of hearing about copies. There are just slight changes of the simple Y fork. I don't think anyone can stop it and I would bet if you take them to court they would win. I like this site and I am here everyday, but it seems that anyone making their slingshots for sale can't beat the copies by price or workmanship they may have an issue. Everyone I have bought from did not seem to have workmanship or price problems and they are all well known.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

How about renaming the fourm Perry's shed


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

God knows if it's got a hole its a clone.
From now on I don't want anyone making big naturals, I checked with God and he said I have the rights to it


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

smitty said:


> I just want us to be able to share our slingshots without anyone being selfish. It kills me when others quit our forum when they really don't want to. We are trying to build the sport of slingshot shooting here. We are not trying to provide an incubator for cottage industry. How about we all help each other to find a good slingshot and each of us learn to shoot with it and have more tournaments and hunts?


i was close to quitting the forum earlier myself, i had perry onto me a few months ago aswell about a design like hes, and that one i did didnt even have the pinky hole lol? it seems perry moans like a girl everytime someone brings out a design SIMALAR but not the same has hes, if we all did that pepole would be reported about coppying everyday, i think some people get treated better than others on this forum, the design i WAS going to bring out clearly had different shape forks, oh well i just hope i get the same protection of the guys in charge if someone brings a design out SIMALAR to any one of mine (which i suppose i wont) i will have my say in this topic then i i'm leaving the forum for good! john


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> then i i'm leaving the forum for good! john











that would be an awful shame and a fatal blow to the community.
So let us hope this whole copying thing dies down.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

crisp butties !! salt n vinegar flavour are the best... prawn cocktail are ok to.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok then... whatever floats your boat...


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

smitty said:


> I just want us to be able to share our slingshots without anyone being selfish. It kills me when others quit our forum when they really don't want to. We are trying to build the sport of slingshot shooting here. We are not trying to provide an incubator for cottage industry. How about we all help each other to find a good slingshot and each of us learn to shoot with it and have more tournaments and hunts?


Smitty I am in total agreement with your statement above, I think is is a lot of fuss over a minor feature. Having to navigate which feature is allowed or not takes the fun out of it.

Chuck S.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I put a pinky hole in my own mxred91 Moose some time ago but never shared it because I didn't want to hear about it from the "copy police"
Oh well. We'll all come to a solution before long, I'm sure.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

M_J said:


> I put a pinky hole in my own mxred91 Moose some time ago but never shared it because I didn't want to hear about it from the "copy police"
> Oh well. We'll all come to a solution before long, I'm sure.


I did not realized how coveted the "hole" was. I participate in the forum for fun and to learn about slingshots. Does not seem fun, I am considering pulling down all my "shared " threads and checking out another forum. Seems awfully uptight here.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


Nope, sorry boys !!! If we are going to keep others from using pinky holes then the elongated pinky hole is mine to protect!!! As you can 
see in the photo I did it first ! Now...when is this crap going to stop. Perry copied a Dankung slingshot and he said it in the beginning, when he first made it. Now he wants to act like he is so original with this stupid pinky hole thing. He started out his pinky hole thing by copying another companys' slingshot. I am sick of this. Ban me if you want to but it is time to set the record straight. Check the forum past posts and you will see that what I say is the "gospel".
[/quote]

Smitty I have always considered you a friend..... How far we have come since you last PM'ed me!!! A Dankung is Metal and I work in wood. When I made my first no Dankung even had wood slabs that I know of. I've stated that it influenced me on numerous occasions as a combination of East meets West, but to say it's a copy is ridiculous just like this thread!!! 
How did Aaron siting someone for copying (clear forum rules) my clear successful design turn into slam Perry day!!! I've had enough!!!! You all win....... I'm outta here!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


Nope, sorry boys !!! If we are going to keep others from using pinky holes then the elongated pinky hole is mine to protect!!! As you can 
see in the photo I did it first ! Now...when is this crap going to stop. Perry copied a Dankung slingshot and he said it in the beginning, when he first made it. Now he wants to act like he is so original with this stupid pinky hole thing. He started out his pinky hole thing by copying another companys' slingshot. I am sick of this. Ban me if you want to but it is time to set the record straight. Check the forum past posts and you will see that what I say is the "gospel".
[/quote]

Smitty I have always considered you a friend..... How far we have come since you last PM'ed me!!! A Dankung is Metal and I work in wood. When I made my first no Dankung even had wood slabs that I know of. I've stated that it influenced me on numerous occasions as a combination of East meets West, but to say it's a copy is ridiculous just like this thread!!! You imply that I've tried to hide that fact and am making something more that it is. 
How did Aaron siting someone for copying (clear forum rules) my clear successful design turn into slam Perry day!!! I've had enough!!!! You all win....... I'm outta here!

[/quote]


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> These are two changes I would like to see - a lanyard hole and also an elongated pinkie hole so you can slide your pinkie up until it "locks".


Nope, sorry boys !!! If we are going to keep others from using pinky holes then the elongated pinky hole is mine to protect!!! As you can 
see in the photo I did it first ! Now...when is this crap going to stop. Perry copied a Dankung slingshot and he said it in the beginning, when he first made it. Now he wants to act like he is so original with this stupid pinky hole thing. He started out his pinky hole thing by copying another companys' slingshot. I am sick of this. Ban me if you want to but it is time to set the record straight. Check the forum past posts and you will see that what I say is the "gospel".
[/quote]

Smitty I have always considered you a friend..... How far we have come since you last PM'ed me!!! A Dankung is Metal and I work in wood. When I made my first no Dankung even had wood slabs that I know of. I've stated that it influenced me on numerous occasions as a combination of East meets West, but to say it's a copy is ridiculous just like this thread!!! You imply that I've tried to hide that fact and am making something more that it is. 
How did Aaron siting someone for copying (clear forum rules) my clear successful design turn into slam Perry day!!! I've had enough!!!! You all win....... I'm outta here!

[/quote]
[/quote]

I am not implying anything. I said exactly what I meant to say. Your design is no more original than any other. We all are influenced by what we have seen and what others approve of. Just because I make a PS-2 out of metal does not make it an original design. Your design was directly influenced by the popularity of the Chinese slingshots, so just to make a version of a "pretzel" slingshot out of wood is not as totally original as you seem to want us to think. You have lost my friendship because of your greed in so jealously guarding your version of a wooden Dankung.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

chocolate chip cookies !! dipped in a glass of ice cold milk..... mmmm


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Content deleted by original poster


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Perry, you are a fool. You have actually chosen to have a hissy fit and run away from the place that can help you the most?
> 
> People are trying to talk sense to you and all you can do is take everything as a personal insult. You act like a child. And one other thing:
> 
> Your insinuations that others are dishonorable or something because they don't agree with your nebulous "code of honor" is insulting and arrogant in the extreme. In my opinion you owe a lot of folks around here an apology.


Thank you

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats another Winner for the GameKeeper.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Perry, you are a fool. You have actually chosen to have a hissy fit and run away from the place that can help you the most?
> 
> People are trying to talk sense to you and all you can do is take everything as a personal insult. You act like a child. And one other thing:
> 
> Your insinuations that others are dishonorable or something because they don't agree with your nebulous "code of honor" is insulting and arrogant in the extreme. In my opinion you owe a lot of folks around here an apology.


I've stayed out of all this because I felt that I wouldn't be able to put my feelings to words....

Bill, thank you....I could not have said it better. The blame game needs to stop and we all need to get back to shooting, making, sharing knowledge, and enjoying the wonderful world of slingshots...

Now can we get back on track!!

Cheers - John


----------

